# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Domestos- program pod pokroviteljstvom!!!

## emira

Inače ne pokrećem ovakve teme, ali ovo me stvarno razljutilo jer sam već odavno pokrenula topic na temu štetnosti domestosa i negativnog iskustva s njim:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...36867&start=50

Vjerovatno ste primjetili one glupave reklame, gdje dotični doktor i njegova trudna supruga, dijete i baka odaju sliku idilične obitelji i u svakoj od reklama se krije neka "pametna" poruka. Navest ću par koje su me posebno razljutile: 
1. majčino mlijeko nije tako bezopasno, može biti prijenosnik raznih  infekcija
2. trudnice ne smiju jesti sirovu hranu (pa tko to jede??)
... 

I kakve veze ima majčino mlijeko s domestosom?? Trudnica ne smije jesti, kako kažu, sirovu hranu ali zato smije čistiti s domestosom??

Ne kužim uopće bit tih reklama... 

Jel netko reagirao već na to??

----------


## kahna

I meni su reklame katastrofa.
Za ne povjerovati kaj nam se vrti na TV-u a nitko ne reagira.

Kad je svojevremeno Coca-cola u reklami imala (ako se ne varam) 
crvenu zvijezdu na avionu -- maknuta je u roku 12 sati valjda.  :Nope: 
a za ovo nikom ništa.

----------


## Fidji

Ma da,
djeca podložna infekcijama, trudnice podložne infekcijama, a oko nas horda zločestih bakterija koja samo čeka da napadne.

Ali mislim da priča pali, sve više čujem u okolini kako djecu plaše bakterijama. Babaroga više nije in.

----------


## ssss

Uuu  nevolim reklame   :Mad:  ,ali nisu samo one problem u cijelom svijetu u totalno izokrenute prave vrijednosti.

Od toga da bolje popit tabletu jer nemožemo po njihovom 3 tone voča i povrča dnevno konzumirat  :Rolling Eyes:   buul......

Moramo imat savršena tijela i lice bez bora-  :No:  ajmo svi biti bezlične ledene kraljice

Nismo dobre majke ako nam djeci veš ne otpušta svu onu kemiju mirisa od praškova i omekšivača :shock: 

Sve se da popravit i idila vlada uz malo otrova uz ručak-bljuj

Sreča je u skupim autima  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pelene i ulošci koji više upijaju su bolji :shock: -samo imaju više kemije

Mmm  fine zdrave  poslastice se vrlo lako kupe u svakom dučanu -sa neograničenim rokom u floroscentnim bojama :shock: 

A zdravi obroci več skuhani koje se valjda samo zgrije :? 

Krasne zdrave paštete od ribe koja još skače   :Laughing:  

Dođe ti na kraju da se stvarno nasmiješ od jada  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

ja sam isto poludila na te reklame, ne samo na sadrzaj nego na zavaravajucu taktiku.
jeste skuzili kako su snimane, da izgleda da su niskobudzetne, kao da ih je pravilo neko nase siromasno ministarstvo ili zavod za javno zdravstvo, pa te zato zaokupe, zato ih slusas i gledas.
manipulacija cista, doslo mi je, svaki put kad ih vidim, da to prijavim, ali ne znam kome, moje dosadasnje iskustvo s drustvom potrosac nije bas  :/

----------


## Sanja

Baš smo sinoć mm i ja poludili na jednu od tih domestos-reklama.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Da, da, zločeste bakterije samo vrebaju da nas pojedu, ali je zato super pustiti bebu da puže po podu prepunom otrova i kemikalija.   :Rolling Eyes:  

I jeste skužili da pola jedne reklame otpada na higijenu bočica i sterilizatora? To je valjda defaultna oprema za mlade mame.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stray_cat

ja sam zderacica pljesnivih sireva, oni se rade od sirovog mlijeka

jos se neki sirevi rade od sirovog mlijeka

vidim da ljudi oko mene vrlo rado jedu krvave bifteke, filet american (sirivo meso) 

domestos ne koristim, ecover rilez

btw jel domestos ubija samo lose ili ubija o dobre bakterije 

bas bih im se mogla javiti sa pitanjima, jel ima neko adresice

----------


## Sanja

> bas bih im se mogla javiti sa pitanjima, jel ima neko adresice


http://www.domestos.com.hr/hrv/index...m&page=kontakt

Javi ako ti odgovore.   :Kiss:

----------


## stray_cat

di da nadjem taj detalj o dojenju i stetnosti majcinog mlijeka (dojenje se stvarno ne preporuca rodiljama koje imaju HIV ili hepatitis c)

----------


## petarpan

palo mi je na pamet izvest e-mail diverziju....

znate one reklame za izbore kaj se šalju mejlom, samo ih netko sa smislom za humor malo "preuredi" (i moj brat robert također)   :Grin:  

tak bih i ja (da vladam grafičkim alatima) samo bih na tu s majčinim mlijekom nadodala da od domestosa pucaju žilice u plućima, da od domestosa trudnice završavaju u bolnici zbog otrovanja i sl.
pa izaslala na sve mail adrese...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Inda_os

Reklame su im stvarno   :Evil or Very Mad:  ali nažalost u mojoj okolici beru popriličan uspjeh.

----------


## emira

> ja sam isto poludila na te reklame, ne samo na sadrzaj nego na zavaravajucu taktiku.
> jeste skuzili kako su snimane, da izgleda da su niskobudzetne, kao da ih je pravilo neko nase siromasno ministarstvo ili zavod za javno zdravstvo, pa te zato zaokupe, zato ih slusas i gledas.
> manipulacija cista, doslo mi je, svaki put kad ih vidim, da to prijavim, ali ne znam kome, moje dosadasnje iskustvo s drustvom potrosac nije bas  :/


x

i ja sam prvih par puta mislila da je reklama pod pokroviteljstvom HZJZ, kad ono na kraju... Bum!!! Domestos!!!

Pretpostavljam da im je pala prodaja, da su ljudi čuli svakakve priče i malo se osvjestili pa su sada odlučili da se isfuraju na neke savjesne i za zdravlje i obitelj zabrinute   :Mad:  ...

----------


## anchie76

Sad me mamite da pocnem gledati TV ne bi li ugledala ovu reklamu

----------


## Lutonjica

ja se isto vec neko vrijeme uzasno ljutim na te reklame.
ali negdje na početku stvarno piše da su pod pokroviteljstvom nekog ministarstva, ili u suradnji s nekim minstarstvom, nije mi se to valjda učinilo???
trebalo bi pisati tom ministarstvu

----------


## Lutonjica

> Operite prljave platnene pelene te ih potom dezinficirajte Domestos izbjeljivačem rublja. Pripazite da se pelene potpuno osuše prije ponovne uporabe.


 :shock: 


mislim, i ostalo su biseri


http://www.domestos.com.hr/hrv/index...jecja-higijena

----------


## anchie76

Da se toliko koristi domestos koliko oni preporucaju, otrovao bi se covjek  :/

----------


## MGrubi

a da ne spominjem da sterilizirana okolina ima za posljedicu nedovoljno razvijen imunosustav  :/ 

reklama mi je digla tlak na 200
užas
sramota

----------


## MGrubi

> tak bih i ja (da vladam grafičkim alatima) samo bih na tu s majčinim mlijekom nadodala da od domestosa pucaju žilice u plućima, da od domestosa trudnice završavaju u bolnici zbog otrovanja i sl.
> pa izaslala na sve mail adrese...


i završila na optuženičkoj klupi

----------


## MGrubi

> I jeste skužili da pola jedne reklame otpada na higijenu bočica i sterilizatora? To je valjda defaultna oprema za mlade mame.


kršenje Koda?

----------


## Honey

Ajoj, pa oni bi igračke, podove, odjeću, čak i kućnim ljubimcima posude za hranu i akvarije s tim otrovom polijevali  :shock:

----------


## pomikaki

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tak bih i ja (da vladam grafičkim alatima) samo bih na tu s majčinim mlijekom nadodala da od domestosa pucaju žilice u plućima, da od domestosa trudnice završavaju u bolnici zbog otrovanja i sl.
> pa izaslala na sve mail adrese... 
> 
> 
> i završila na optuženičkoj klupi


 :shock:  a oni ne završavaju na istoj zbog gore navedenog???





> http://www.domestos.com.hr/hrv/index...jecja-higijena


auuu... ovo je anbilivbl  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tak bih i ja (da vladam grafičkim alatima) samo bih na tu s majčinim mlijekom nadodala da od domestosa pucaju žilice u plućima, da od domestosa trudnice završavaju u bolnici zbog otrovanja i sl.
> pa izaslala na sve mail adrese... 
> 
> 
> i završila na optuženičkoj klupi


a jok, ja volem svoju slobodu govora...navodno mi ju jamči Ustav   :Grin:  

btw. dobivam te i takve mailove svaki drugi dan...Još ni za jednog autora nisam čula da je odgovarao...A zašto i bi? Sve je to dokazivo i istina

----------


## ivarica

cudi me kako ne reklamiraju domestos kao idealno sredstvo za uklanjanje svih zlocina   :Grin:  

http://www.reuters.com/article/scien...4A498620081105

----------


## pujica

pa kad je to Vanish   :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> cudi me kako ne reklamiraju domestos kao idealno sredstvo za uklanjanje svih zlocina   
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/scien...4A498620081105


najjače mi je:



> ... produce a fizz of oxygen bubbles that degrade blood even though the stain may remain visible to the naked eye...


fleke će ti ostat, al bitno da se hemoglobin raspada    :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Reklamu nisam uspjela vidjeti, no dovoljan mi je ovaj link koji je Lutonjica stavila

----------


## Audrey

Jučer je u reklami glavni lik bio liječnik  :shock: , njegova obitelj i daljinski upravljač, uz poruku da ne smijemo zaboraviti čistiti stvari koje koristimo svakodnevno... Domestosom, naravno.

----------


## ninocka156

Zaintrigirao me naslov topica jer sam i ja uočila da je reklama tzv. navlakuša međutim sad kad sam čitala komentare pa link na staru temu o štetnosti domestosa, dodatno sam se šokirala iskustvima. Ja ga naime ponekad koristim, ne znam smrad mi toliko ne smeta (ja "volim" i miris kloriranih bazena), čak nekad i nemam rukavice i koristim ponekad onaj domestos izbjeljivač za rublje, al sad sam se stvarno cimnula nakon pročitanog.
Dobro je netko primjetio da je reklama vrhunski napravljena u smislu zaokupljanja pažnje jer ju ja recimo poistovjećujem sa onim zdravim vijestima i sl., pogotovo ako ne gledam u telkać nego samo čujem i evo stoga od mene potpora protivnicima iste

----------

